# Can't set pickup location



## Tiago (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi,

So I just downloaded Uber and when I went to try it out, I didn't manage to set up my pickup location because the pin doesn't have that.

Uber can't pick my location because my smartphone's GPS isn't working very well, I know that, but even when I introduce it manually, I still don't see the message on the pin to set the location, nor the slider at the bottom of the map.

Here's a screenshot of my Uber app:


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Tap in the "Go to pin" area until a keyboard pops up. Type in the correct address.


----------

